# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Synthse multi-horloges

## chanaAM

Salut, Je dveloppe actuellement un systme avec des blocs fonctionnant avec des horloges diffrentes, je ne suis call en VHDL. J'ai besoin de synchroniser mon systme. Ma question c'est comment grer mes horloges.

Je fais de la synthse comportementale.

Merci

----------


## Georges Moustaki

C'est un peu difficile de synthetiser correctement avec plusieurs horloges. si c'est des sous horloges (diviser par 2 ou 3 etc) tu peux essayer d'instancier CLKDLL, c'est la solution la plus propre et la plus rapide

----------

